# Graduate level Scores



## VSriHarsha (Jan 9, 2021)

Hello!

Do you know any music scores of masters level?

Classical, Jazz and/or Film Scores. Examples can be anything between medium to large ensembles works.

Thanks.


----------



## Kent (Jan 9, 2021)

how do you define scores by an academic level?


----------



## Gene Pool (Jan 9, 2021)

kmaster said:


> how do you define scores by an academic level?


There's an invisible watermark of sorts on the title page that you can only see under UV light.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 10, 2021)

kmaster said:


> how do you define scores by an academic level?


Well, you know like they ask to perform only the 1st Mvmnt of a Classical Piano Sonata & not all the movements, for the Bachelors but for masters, you gotta play the entire sonata. Some may even ask you to play the Piano part from the Piano Concertos.

So am just wondering what could be the examples. If you have done and/or know any masters students, most welcome to name some pieces.

Another thing I couldn’t figure out the equivalents in Film Scores. Yea, I know that sounds funny but you can actually say like you know the Reagan’s Theme from Exorcist 2: The Heretic is pretty easy piece to play, for Pianists & the Choir as well.

Although, when it comes to the film scores, it doesn’t matter if it’s easy or difficult it just have to be apt for the scene.

Damn this going outta way.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 10, 2021)

Gene Pool said:


> There's an invisible watermark of sorts on the title page that you can only see under UV light.


*they give you the UV light at graduation so you can recognize other masters' works.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 10, 2021)

My experience as a piano student (through undergrad) was that once you're at a university skill-level, you should be able to play basically anything and the difference between an undergrad and grad student is less _what_ they play and more _how well_ they can play it.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 11, 2021)

Now that is something. Because a Piece played by a Bachelor’s or Masters person differs from a full fledged concert musician.
But in general, that is what it is ? Not more than that? Because I’ve heard many Bachelors, well, not just Bachelor students but even Masters students, say that it’s beyond bravery to have a thought of playing Rach’s Piano Concerto no.2 or such. Now that’s just an example but are there pieces like that, to look for?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 12, 2021)

Writing concert music and scoring a film are independent skills. Some composers combine these skills to great aesthetic affect. You can study these skills independently. Study the masters of concert music.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 12, 2021)

The gamification of the composing world has begun! Including live speed runs on Twitch stream (I hope)


----------



## Crowe (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm so confused.


----------



## telecode101 (Jan 12, 2021)

..


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 13, 2021)

Prockamanisc said:


> Writing concert music and scoring a film are independent skills. Some composers combine these skills to great aesthetic affect. You can study these skills independently. Study the masters of concert music.


Thanks.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 13, 2021)

telecode101 said:


> I guess you could google your preferred university and lookup their faculty of music graduate program and look at the pages of the students (most graduate schools have student profiles pages of current students and placed studnets -- i.e. students that graduated from the program and got a full time job) and then google those names. most likely you will find that they all have various music posted online. maybe some of them will have their grad work on there.


I literally did that. Lol!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 13, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


>


Lol!


----------



## telecode101 (Jan 13, 2021)

..


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 13, 2021)

Well, there are just scores which are simple & complicated, in terms of playing. Well, than playing, understanding & the most important, the interpretation.
Although, I still wonder how’re the notes in few bars from Rach’s Piano Concerto 2 played. These are not just playing octaves but at least one more note above an octave. Oh am sorry these have slurs & that’s why I think am thinking a little more. Now these are just few notes & there are few which are like 2 notes above the octave? I am like are you freakin serious?


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 13, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Well, there are just scores which are simple & complicated, in terms of playing. Well, than playing, understanding & the most important, the interpretation.
> Although, I still wonder how’re the notes in few bars from Rach’s Piano Concerto 2 played. These are not just playing octaves but at least one more note above an octave. Oh am sorry these have slurs & that’s why I think am thinking a little more. Now these are just few notes & there are few which are like 2 notes above the octave? I am like are you freakin serious?



I have a hand span of a tenth (not easily, though), and I imagine that there are plenty of pianists with larger hands than mine. My piano teacher in college had tiny hands, and she used to roll large chords like you wouldn't believe in order to reach all the notes. So it's possible to play stuff like that even if you don't have the hand span for it, just more difficult.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 17, 2021)

I really wonder how long are Argerich or Ashkenazy’s.

My all time Favs.


----------

